# Scientists have estimated how many ants there are on Earth. Clue: It’s a lot



## Robert59 (Sep 20, 2022)

Ants are tiny in size but not in number. There are about 20 quadrillion ants on the Earth at any given time, a new study has estimated. That’s 20,000 trillion individuals.

The estimate is two to 20 times higher than previous ones, according to the study, published in the journal Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences on Monday.

https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/20/world/ants-twenty-quadrillion-earth-intl-scli-scn/index.html


----------



## C50 (Sep 21, 2022)

I have been saying for years that eventually insects will take over the earth, just wait and see!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 21, 2022)

Always liked ants, so long as they steel clear of my indoors...


Robert59 said:


> There are about 20 quadrillion ants on the Earth


That's a lot!  My favorite ant story:


----------



## Bella (Sep 21, 2022)

There are enough ants that I don't feel bad about zapping them when they try to invade my abode. And they do try! I use food grade diatomaceous earth sprayed around the perimeter of my home to 86 them. It works very well to keep the ants at bay without harming any animals or birds that might come into contact with it.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 21, 2022)

The Ant and the Elephant

A feeble ant was in distress.
For it was stuck between two stones.
It tried to wiggle and waggle,
How long, only Heaven knows.

The ant knew his time as up, when along
Crawled a creepy giant spider.
Suddenly an Elephant charged
With good luck as its faithful rider!

His mighty hoof crushed the spider
And then it pushed the stones apart.
It sounded its trunk in victory,
And it won over the ants heart.

The ant then took the elephant
To a hidden grove of berries.
It bowed down then in prayer
And thanked the ant on its knees.

The moral of the story is,
Be you big or be you small,
We all need a kind caring friend ---
Quite simply put my friend, that's all!


----------



## David777 (Sep 21, 2022)

Inside the average human body that has 37.2 trillion cells, termed our biome, are an estimated 40 trillion bacteria and 400 trillion ( 400,000,000,000,000 ) viruses.  Despite a Scifi fictions, prime reason we would not be allowed to land on alien planets with alien life or allow other aliens to land on Earth.


----------

